# Emersed Setup! Kind of a How to as well :)



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I've seen a lot of threads on other sites re: emersed setups and decided that with the going out of my moss setup (please see that thread as to why) that I would try and setup a low tech emersed setup! Wish me luck!!!

Things you'll need!


Scissors
Clear Plastic large bin
Shoebox size bins
Topsoil
Light Timer
Humidity Meter
Water
Lights
Some time 
First of all you need some space  The space from my bookcase/moss grow out setup will work perfectly :hihi:










Then you'll need yourself a handy dandy clear plastic bin ($16.77 @ Walmart)










A Humidity reader is a good idea ($5.97 @ Petco, I could have gotten cheaper on ebay, but I'm impatient today....)










Next take your drill and drill you some holes into the plastic shoeboxes (be sure to save the lids you'll see why soon) Also use a pair of nail clippers to clip the plastic leftovers from the drilling if that sort of thing bothers you.....










Next clean out your bin, no pictures needed here....Dry the inside and then attach the humidity sensor to the inside like so....










I then took the lids that came with the shoe boxes and cut them to act as free dividers for multiple species (plus they're free since they came with the box!)










Fill up the dirt 










Get your hands dirty and have fun :hihi:










Add water, I've added about 4 gallons here, also add your dividers :tongue:










Next add your lid and your lights (I had these laying around, I'm planning on adding a few more possibly, IDK yet)










Humidity showing about 95% about 2 hours after letting the lights run and closing the top, checking everything tonight, plan on adding a few plants tomorrow!










Thanks for dropping by, I'll prob add some more dirt tomorrow to make it further above the water line.

I've got plants that are ready to go in and I'll hopefully be adding some DHG as well as some baby tears to try this out!

Any suggestions yall are more than welcome to post them in the replies!

Subscribe for updates!!!!!


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Whoa! Very cool and surprisingly cheap. Be sure to post updates as the plants get started.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

psych said:


> Whoa! Very cool and surprisingly cheap. Be sure to post updates as the plants get started.


Yea I've got some stuff waiting to go in and some other stuff that I want to add just to try  Pretty excited!

Anyway for those of you number crunchers:

Large Bin ($16)
Shoebox Bins ($4)
Lights (Plant lights from walmart hardware dept) $28
Dirt ($3)
Humidity guage ($6)
Light timer ($10)
Total ($67) roughly give or take a few bucks with sales tax.....

I had the shoebox bins, lights, timer and dirt on hand so for about $20 I said why not.....

The other half looked at me tonight while I was doing all of this and said that I was insane....I said hey I wanna try something new :hihi:


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Been looking at doing this myself. Thanks so much for the information and sharing it with everyone.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Clear Water said:


> Been looking at doing this myself. Thanks so much for the information and sharing it with everyone.


No problem I've been all over multiple forums and how to sites for information, was glad to find several informative threads. Ran the lights about 10 hours overnight and they turned off at 7 am so i cold check the 12 hour light cycle. 3 hours after lights out and it's maintaining about 93% I'm thinking about adding a digital thermometer to it but it feels cool to the touch so thats my only concern atm.

Well and getting some plants in there :icon_wink


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So everything seemed stable, I've worked plants into 3 out of the 4 bins now.

Humidity was at about 92% when the photo period started, I added a bit of dirt to the bins to take care of the settling and then reduced the water just a hair, I'll be watching the dirt over the next few days to see if I should add a bit of water back or not, currently the water is approx. 1.5-2" under the surface of the soil.

Found some decent looking HC at the LFS (was very surprised to see that) bought a planter worth and got it in there. Here's hoping it takes off 










Also found some pigmy chain sword, I've wanted to try these guys in the past but have had no room in any of my tanks, so I said why not and decided to go to town with the planter, here's hoping I get some runners  Also decided to try some rotala macrandra japan red in this bin as well.










Some Moneywort and some CW Green, they're small but who knows, if these guys don't work out I'll transplant a bit from my bigger tank, or if they work out maybe I'll transplant some red or bronze over from one of my submerged tanks into the empty bin










Full bin shot as of about 20 minutes ago. I may open up to mist the plants down in a few days but that will be it, going to try to run this guy sealed for 72 hours and then open for gas exchange and mist and then close.










Comments and suggestions are always welcomed  Thanks for dropping by, be sure to subscribe since this will be quite easy for me to update versus a lot of my tank journals.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Subscribed to thread


----------



## PoPoBTC (Aug 11, 2014)

Here's my set up. HC and anubias nana exploded. Cannot seem to get my chain sword to grow...must be the compacted dirt. Cover mine in plastic wrap and water them occasionally. 

Metal rack (home depot) $30 
Shoe boxes (walmart) $6
Grow lights (online home depot only) $40
Organic potting soil $10

Only a few changes I would make to my setup...Would have liked drainage like the OP has. And to use less dense substrate for plants with below ground runners.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

PoPoBTC said:


> Here's my set up. HC and anubias nana exploded. Cannot seem to get my chain sword to grow...must be the compacted dirt. Cover mine in plastic wrap and water them occasionally.
> 
> Metal rack (home depot) $30
> Shoe boxes (walmart) $6
> ...


 
Very cool setup  are you covering the bins on the bottom shelves?

Bump: So I figured that it was time for an update  So it's been about three weeks since I got this up and running, and I'm noticing some growth and some plants are yellowing (maybe losing submerged leaves?)

Anyway here we go 

The Dwarf Baby Tears seem to be doing well, I've seen a bit of expansion so far










Got some yellowing on the PCS but seem to be having a bit of success and growth with the Jap Red 










Crypts seem to be doing alright and the B. Monnieri seems to be doing good, stems are now standing on their own and appear to have some growth going on, another few inches and I'll trim and replant










And here's a view from the top, I opened it today just long enough to take pictures, mist and allow for gas exchange (as I've been doing once a week on Sunday since I got this going)










Thanks for dropping by and if you have any comments or suggestions please feel more than free to leave them!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So it's been about a month, and I thought I'd share some updates.

Growth seems a bit slow, but I have a new light on the way so that should be taking care of that problem 

I've been opening it up about once a week to allow for gas exchange and to mist the plants so they don't dry out when I do that.

Humidity has been maintaining approx. 85% and the plants have been losing some of the submerged leaves in exchange for emersed. Anyway here ya go and as always feel free to leave a comment or suggestion in the replies 





































Thanks again for dropping by!!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! Wow my last update was way back in November. Looking at the pictures from then to now what a difference a few months make!

I haven't really been able to maintain this the way that I would like, however it's been chugging along quite well. I have managed to open it at least once a week for 10-15 minutes to allow for air/co2 exchange and to remist the plants, but I haven't really taken any photos until I got in today.

Today I trimmed the plants and replanted many of the stems that I trimmed. Everyone seems happy and healthy which makes me happy.

So I guess I'll get on with some pictures.

Dwarf Baby Tears are spreading nicely, I trimmed and replanted a few to try to get it to fill in a bit more, and started seeding another bin with it.










The crypts and B monnieri are doing well, I trimmed and replanted them, the crypts are spreading a bit.










The PCS are doing ok, but I'm not happy really with their development. The Rot Mac Jap red is doing well. Not growing as fast as the other stems but it's doing good.










Here's the overall view. 










This has been a fun project! Please feel free to comment or sub to this thread, I'll try to get an update in once a month, now that I'm starting to feel a little bit better.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Great project! Subscribed.

Bump: What lights are you using?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

natebuchholz said:


> Great project! Subscribed.
> 
> Bump: What lights are you using?


Thanks for the sub I appreciate it!

I'm currently still using the two lights that I bought forever ago at Walmart. They're back in the hardware dept they'll specifically say plant bulbs, I took the light diffusers off though to allow as much light as possible.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

drewsuf82 said:


> Thanks for the sub I appreciate it!
> 
> I'm currently still using the two lights that I bought forever ago at Walmart. They're back in the hardware dept they'll specifically say plant bulbs, I took the light diffusers off though to allow as much light as possible.


Thank you for the info! Im also curious how long your light cycle is and what you are shooting for in regards to humidity?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

natebuchholz said:


> Thank you for the info! Im also curious how long your light cycle is and what you are shooting for in regards to humidity?


Lights are on 12 hours then off 12 hours. You don't really need to worry about the intensity of the light or the light duration as much with this setup because there's really no water submersion for the plants to grow algae on. The goal is to have the water level up high enough in the big bin to keep the soil moist but not saturated and soupy. The first few days I had to adjust the water level down a few times to make that happen.

As for humidity, my gauge typically reads between 85-90, after i remove the top and mist it will drop to 75 or so but within a few hours of the lights on, it returns to that 85-90.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Well yall asked for it so I guess it's time for an update.

Been opening the bin and spraying it with RODI about 2-3 times per week. Humidity is keeping around 85-90% depending on the day and the time of the day I check.

Now for the pictures 

First off we have the Dwarf Baby Tears, they're filling in wonderfully and it's about time to thin them a bit and try to raise funds for another bin










The Jap red is doing well, if I don't get any bites on the stems, I will trim and replant them to make more 










The B Monnieri has been growing like wildfire, I've trimmed from here on a monthly basis, last time I took it down to about 8 stems 2" long, that was a month or so ago...










The crypts have filled in and are waiting for new homes 










The Alternanthera Reineckii that I started out with 2 months ago with just 4 stems has filled in really nicely, some beautiful reds with it as well!










And now for the full bin shot! I've been itching to make another bin, I do have some A. Nana which has been doing well as well, but the leaves for some reason are a bit pale, not sure if they need some extra nutrients or what not, but I'm itching to get another bin going!










As always, thanks for dropping by and viewing my journal! If you have any questions, comments, etc... feel free to leave them in a reply below and I will do my best to get back to you in a timely manner. Sorry about the delays with some of the responses, I wasn't getting notifications on tapatalk.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Lights of america 20" models?
looks like you could add another light or two even for the growth to speed up significantly.

Have you joined the emersed tub group?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Maechael said:


> Lights of america 20" models?
> looks like you could add another light or two even for the growth to speed up significantly.
> 
> Have you joined the emersed tub group?


 Yea whatever they are back there in the home dept at walmart, I want to get them changed over to 6500k CFL across the board because I think those will run a bit more efficiently. I've noticed a huge difference playing around with the 1 CFL I have above plants and moving it around and I've seen a big difference in growth. 

I'll have to get a pic of the moneyshot whole bin over on that thread, I see it but I never remember to join up with it when I get home, been crazy busy lately.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Join up, and yeah Nana always seems to have a lighter yellow leaf emersed that I have seen.
The LoA lights benefit from foil reflectors or whiteboxes.


The white tubes seem better for my plants than the pinkish hued plant bulbs.
Would love a few boxes as nice as yours.

If you buy a lay flat box for your carpet plants the standard 4' dual fixture T8s are a perfect fit.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Maechael said:


> Join up, and yeah Nana always seems to have a lighter yellow leaf emersed that I have seen.
> The LoA lights benefit from foil reflectors or whiteboxes.
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at those boxes but they seemed to be a bit shallow for what I wanted to do with them. Have you worked them before?


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

Geez those are looking amazing.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

My next setup will most likely be an 8" tall box, and they will be filled with stems, whenever the stems reach the top, they will be transferred to my current setup to grow to sale length.

I have 3, four foot T8 dual bulb fixtures laying around from a goodwill find.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

nawilson89 said:


> Geez those are looking amazing.


Thanks, It's been some trial and error with some plants, but I've been really pleased with the way that the bin has turned out so far, trying to sell some plants from it now to get saved up for another bin or even maybe an outside Sword Emersed setup.



Maechael said:


> My next setup will most likely be an 8" tall box, and they will be filled with stems, whenever the stems reach the top, they will be transferred to my current setup to grow to sale length.
> 
> I have 3, four foot T8 dual bulb fixtures laying around from a goodwill find.


Yea I've found that the stems get about 6-8 inches and then want to fold over a bit, that's usually the ones that I trim from for my FS threads, if noone wants them I'll simply trim and replant to make more. It's quite fun watching them grow in this setup.

Wow I never thought to check the goodwill, maybe I'll have to swing by since we seem to have so many of them around here. If you don't mind my asking, what did you pay for them?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Greetings everyone! 

It's time for an update  I love doing updates!!!!!!

I haven't been trimming things as frequently because I've been trying to let stuff grow in a bit and now it's turning into a jungle  I love it!

First up my Bacopa Monnieri! Wow this stuff has been growing like a weed, it's even reaching out into other bins!










Next up: Rotala Macrandra Japan Red, this stuff has been a bit slow to get going but it looks like it's doing better now. I trimmed it down to dirt level almost about 6 weeks ago.










In our next little corner we have Alt. Reineckii. This stuff has been growing well for me a rate of about 1" per week on most stems. Nice and healthy and happy!










Now, the money shot (yes I know I didn't do close ups of everyone LOL) The HC is doing well even though I ripped 90% of it out about 6 weeks ago, my A. Nanas are coming along (almost ready to be split) and I've split up the crypts!










Anyways, thanks for dropping by to my humble bin thread! If you have any suggestions or comments, please feel free to leave them and I'll be happy to get back in touch!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to drop by to let you know that my Bacopa Monnieri has decided to start flowering, well and to share two pictures with you of it of course!



















I'll try to get better pictures once it opens up!


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

This is without a doubt one of the coolest projects I have seen on here; I think I am going to try this in my dorm room as it seems extremely easy and low maintenance. 

My question for you is, what is the end game here? Are you planning to submerge these? If so, what do you think the result would be?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Oghorille said:


> This is without a doubt one of the coolest projects I have seen on here; I think I am going to try this in my dorm room as it seems extremely easy and low maintenance.
> 
> My question for you is, what is the end game here? Are you planning to submerge these? If so, what do you think the result would be?


Thanks for your kind words! It is very low maintainence. I open it every few days, spray with rodi water (you can use de chlorinated tap as well) close back up and go. I trim the plants as needed. 

My end game is I love watching stuff grow and to that end being able to share with the fine members here as well as local aquarium clubs through sales or raoks. 

These plants have all transitioned well to submerged wether in my own tanks or someone else's. Very little if any melt. 

I hope that helps! I'm also doing other emersed setups on a smaller scale that I've been experimenting with.


----------

